# Meet Nora



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I did it. 

The new sable baby has been at my house for 24 hours now. I had to drive a couple of hours to pick her up at my breeders house, and she howled, wailed, barked, and yipped all the way home. I think she’s happy to be here, in spite of the car ride!

She’s gorgeous, confident, and yes, noisy. She loves Scarlet, and Scarlet is delighted to have her here. One cat is curious, the other just yells at me from the other room, lol. Oh well.


Here’s Nora.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shes gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s definitely a looker. I’m always nervous the first couple of days their home. It’s good everyone is accepting her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My breeder called me at work yesterday morning and said “Come get your puppy! She’s by herself”. Eeek. So I left work early and got her. I was a bit anxious because I had never even seen a photo of her. What if I didn’t like her, lol. How do I tell my friends “ummm no thanks”? Luckily, she’s exactly what I was wanting. I feel very fortunate! They had zero plans to sell her, but then when we were at a recent dog show, they offered her to me, on a co-ownership. Plan on showing her whenever she’s ready. She has the same sire as Scarlet (a black dog) and out of a sable bitch. She’s going to be lots of fun. She seems like a very reasonable girl so far, much like my old champion girl Carly was.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Bearshandler said:


> She’s definitely a looker. I’m always nervous the first couple of days their home. It’s good everyone is accepting her.


I knew Scarlet would love her. The cats, not so much!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> I knew Scarlet would love her. The cats, not so much!


🤣🤣must be nice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

As I was carrying her to the car, my friend said “oh yeah, she’s not crate trained”. Swell. Well she’s getting a crash course, because she has to go to the grooming shop with me every day!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i love her already... adorable!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww!She's adorable!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh my. She's totally adorable! Such a cutie.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

She’s gonna be beautiful - CONGRATS!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is precious! I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

nice puppy


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! I love her paws


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dunkirk said:


> Congratulations!!!! I love her paws


LOL, she does have spectacular feet.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, good bone on her, to my eyes anyway. She looks like she'll be solid with a commanding ring presence.

Let's see some puppy stack pics!


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

She is absolutely beautiful. 
Well done.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My goodness, what a beautiful face! Welcome home Nora. It is going to be fun watching her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

chuckd said:


> Wow, good bone on her, to my eyes anyway. She looks like she'll be solid with a commanding ring presence.
> 
> Let's see some puppy stack pics!


She does have good bone! She’s a really solid puppy. Feminine face. Great feet. She moves well. Even though she’s still figuring out how to control her back end, she’s very clean going away. I’ll see if I can get one of my dog show friends that lives by me to help take some stacked photos. 

I took her up to work yesterday, and when I took her out to pee, she didn’t skip a beat. First time on a leash. We are on a very busy street, and noisy trailers, ambulances, motorcycles are very common place. Jackhammer was being used next door on the bank parking lot. Not a problem. 

The best part? She doesn’t cry at night in her crate!!!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Supah Cute!!

How do the cats react to the pup?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperAndre said:


> Supah Cute!!
> 
> How do the cats react to the pup?


Pi wants absolutely nothing to do with her, and stays in the TV room behind the baby gate. And yells at me with her very loud Siamese voice. Mimi is extremely curious, and came out and sat in my lap last night. Nora has been around cats at her breeders house, so she wasn’t overly curious, but she did give Mimi the side eye a few times. Yea, Nora, she looks like a tiny little alien.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Pi wants absolutely nothing to do with her, and stays in the TV room behind the baby gate. And yells at me with her very loud Siamese voice. Mimi is extremely curious, and came out and sat in my lap last night. Nora has been around cats at her breeders house, so she wasn’t overly curious, but she did give Mimi the side eye a few times. Yea, Nora, she looks like a tiny little alien.


Cute cats. We have a cat currently and a GSD on the way shortly. Trying to see what others with cats are doing to see if I should change the direction I want go with socializing with a cat. 

Is your goal to have them unsupervised together eventually?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> The best part? She doesn’t cry at night in her crate!!!


Now you've jinxed it  
Beautiful pup!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> ....Yea, Nora, she looks like a tiny little alien.


Nah, she just looks half-malinois


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Pi wants absolutely nothing to do with her, and stays in the TV room behind the baby gate. And yells at me with her very loud Siamese voice. Mimi is extremely curious, and came out and sat in my lap last night. Nora has been around cats at her breeders house, so she wasn’t overly curious, but she did give Mimi the side eye a few times. Yea, Nora, she looks like a tiny little alien.


Those cats look like they can cause trouble and blame the dog. Lol 
Is you pup ASL?


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Those cats look like they can cause trouble and blame the dog. Lol
> Is you pup ASL?


Have you seen "Lady and the Tramp"? It is two Siamese that blame the dog for all the mishaps. Your comment reminds me of that!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Those cats look like they can cause trouble and blame the dog. Lol
> Is you pup ASL?


Yes, ASL


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Pi wants absolutely nothing to do with her, and stays in the TV room behind the baby gate. And yells at me with her very loud Siamese voice. Mimi is extremely curious, and came out and sat in my lap last night. Nora has been around cats at her breeders house, so she wasn’t overly curious, but she did give Mimi the side eye a few times. Yea, Nora, she looks like a tiny little alien.


Side note. It is due to a Siamese cat and a GSD that I have a scar 3 inches long across my arm and the matching one that runs from the base of my throat to just beneath the right side of my ribs. Lol.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Side note. It is due to a Siamese cat and a GSD that I have a scar 3 inches long across my arm and the matching one that runs from the base of my throat to just beneath the right side of my ribs. Lol.


Sooooo, what you're saying is ..... cats are evil!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Side note. It is due to a Siamese cat and a GSD that I have a scar 3 inches long across my arm and the matching one that runs from the base of my throat to just beneath the right side of my ribs. Lol.


Been there. Done that. I can never hold Pi and be around the dogs. She’s jumpy anyway, and the tiniest movement from the dog turns her into a chainsaw.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperAndre said:


> Cute cats. We have a cat currently and a GSD on the way shortly. Trying to see what others with cats are doing to see if I should change the direction I want go with socializing with a cat.
> 
> Is your goal to have them unsupervised together eventually?


Yes! Scarlet is loose with them all the time. She’s finally trustworthy. Now to work on Nora. I think she’ll be easier than the wild girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Been there. Done that. I can never hold Pi and be around the dogs. She’s jumpy anyway, and the tiniest movement from the dog turns her into a chainsaw.


I was only about 5 or 6. Feeding a neighbor cat while owners were away. I thought I was saving her from the loose dog. Lol. Never made that mistake again! Poor Gramma almost had a stroke when she saw all the blood.
We call that an education!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Diane, how perfect she is. Congratulations.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh the classic Siamese meow lol. Our Siamese thinks she’s a dog and loves to hang out with Chief specifically but also Mia and Nads. Cute pup she seems like a blast.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Congratulations! She's so adorable. Her paws look huge.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s figured out the couch thing. 

Added bonus of having Nora, Scarlet is tired, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am so jealous! 
But happy for you. She is adorable.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s very smart. Are 9 week old puppies supposed to be this smart? She’s also very fast. Apparently it’s been too long since I’ve had a puppy, lol.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> She’s very smart. Are 9 week old puppies supposed to be this smart? She’s also very fast. Apparently it’s been too long since I’ve had a puppy, lol.


It doesn't matter if you had a puppy a year ago or 15 years ago, every one surprises you, usually in a fun way!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Her squeaky pig’s foot was sticking out of her crate, so she grabbed it and dragged her crate across the room. 

She puts her front feet up on the bumper of my MINI so I can hoist her into a crate. She did that the second time she ever rode in the car. She catches on quick. 

She’s too little to push the dog door flap open (very strong magnets - the door is rated to withstand 50 mph winds). The weather is nice, so I’ve been leaving the deck door open so she can go outside. Yesterday, she jumped up (we were in the living room) and ran outside and pooped. Yes! Big party. 

Did I mention she’s wearing Scarlet out, lol? It’s great. Scarlet showed yesterday (no love from the judge - we show again tomorrow), and my handler said “Scarlet was very good in the ring today. It must be the puppy”.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So when Scarlet is good the judges pass her by? Hmm.
Nora is so beautiful. That face just makes me need to cuddle her!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Found a good hiding spot out under the pergola.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> So when Scarlet is good the judges pass her by? Hmm.
> Nora is so beautiful. That face just makes me need to cuddle her!


Yeah, that judge is crazy for sables. Maybe she’ll still be judging when Nora is ready to show! A woman who has a different breed came up to me while Scarlet was in the ring and said “your girl has a beautiful neck”. That was an unexpected compliment. 

Also Nora is very cuddly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Yeah, that judge is crazy for sables. Maybe she’ll still be judging when Nora is ready to show! A woman who has a different breed came up to me while Scarlet was in the ring and said “your girl has a beautiful neck”. That was an unexpected compliment.
> 
> *Also Nora is very cuddly.*


Now you are just taunting me! Lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

VERY cuddly. 

Oh look who’s sitting next to me hiding 
from the puppy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

A nice little elevated rattan cave. 
-won't fit soon enough


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

How did I miss this.

Congrats Diane! She's such a cutie and sounds like she's got great nerves. We do need more pictures though


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just now saw this too, congratulations! She sounds wonderful.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Interrupted her chewing on a bully stick. 










Not intimidated by Scarlet, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


>


How old are they before you start showing them?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd have puppy fever if I didn't have a puppy


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I'd have puppy fever if I didn't have a puppy


Well you started it with getting a sable, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Bearshandler said:


> How old are they before you start showing them?


Six months old to go in the ring. The only way I’d show her then is if it’s a local show, just to get some practice at a real dog show. She’s also going to need to learn not to shriek at the top of her lungs if she’s going to be crated at a show. She’s so loud. Have I mentioned that she’s LOUD?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> Six months old to go in the ring. The only way I’d show her then is if it’s a local show, just to get some practice at a real dog show. She’s also going to need to learn not to shriek at the top of her lungs if she’s going to be crated at a show. She’s so loud. Have I mentioned that she’s LOUD?


Is that frowned upon? My dogs (especially bear, who is normally a mute) scream the entire time at training. I just sleep with the young ones.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Bearshandler said:


> Is that frowned upon? My dogs (especially bear, who is normally a mute) scream the entire time at training. I just sleep with the young ones.


She’s not crate trained unfortunately, so she has a massive meltdown being confined. That meltdown consists of screaming, yelping, howling, barking. I’m making some headway, but it’s going to take a minute. She eventually has to learn to be quiet in a crate at a show. Whining is obnoxious, but screaming bloody murder is unacceptable.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nora is a smart little cookie. She knows where her food is kept. She knows that the goats milk is in the fridge. A few minutes ago, she jumped up. Ran into the other room and sniffed around the kibble bin. Then ran into the kitchen, and stood on her hind legs where I fix her food on the counter. Then sat in front of the refrigerator and stared me down. I got the hint, lol. She’ll be 10 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Nora is a smart little cookie. She knows where her food is kept. She knows that the goats milk is in the fridge. A few minutes ago, she jumped up. Ran into the other room and sniffed around the kibble bin. Then ran into the kitchen, and stood on her hind legs where I fix her food on the counter. Then sat in front of the refrigerator and stared me down. I got the hint, lol. She’ll be 10 weeks old tomorrow.


I like her already!

You didn't want a boring puppy did you?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Nora is a smart little cookie. She knows where her food is kept. She knows that the goats milk is in the fridge. A few minutes ago, she jumped up. Ran into the other room and sniffed around the kibble bin. Then ran into the kitchen, and stood on her hind legs where I fix her food on the counter. Then sat in front of the refrigerator and stared me down. I got the hint, lol. She’ll be 10 weeks old tomorrow.


What a good girl! I love the smart ones, they keep you on your toes.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I like her already!
> 
> You didn't want a boring puppy did you?


I wouldn’t know what to do with a boring puppy! I’m kind of amazed at her. She watches everything and takes it all in. And apparently files that info away, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sisters.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That is so sweet.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I separate them a lot, so they aren’t always together. It is sweet to see them so close!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a beauty - sables are my favorite. I’m sure she will be full of spunk and tons of fun!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Sisters.


The pups being used as a pillow haha


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here’s a link to her pedigree: 

Oooops that didn’t work. Hang on...

Ugh. Still won’t work. Let me post sire and dam separately. 

Sire:




__





Tacora Vallevue Total Eclipse At Stillwaters


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Tacora Vallevue Total Eclipse At Stillwaters




www.pedigreedatabase.com






Dam:




__





Stillwaters Fat Bottom Girl


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Stillwaters Fat Bottom Girl




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

interesting as there was someone, a first timer, not so long ago that wanted a sound, sable, am showline female. stillwater was on his list....then came off several pages into the thread. i wonder what he ever ended up with. if anything.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Fodder said:


> interesting as there was someone, a first timer, not so long ago that wanted a sound, sable, am showline female. stillwater was on his list....then came off several pages into the thread. i wonder what he ever ended up with. if anything.


No clue! He messaged me and I got him in contact with Nora’s breeder (Stillwaters). As that thread went on, he was only looking at working line.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have the ear dance happening.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

My goodness she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Very interesting and beautiful coloring on her front


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WNGD said:


> Very interesting and beautiful coloring on her front


She’s pretty striking in person. I’m so happy she has dark eyes. She has a little splash of white in her chest. She’s black underneath. And she has a very orange-y cast to her. She was very dark when she was born. She has a black sire and a sable dam. Very interested to see how her color turns out as an adult. She has two sable half sisters that are stunning.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is so beautiful. I am happy for you and a bit jealous.
That last pic. Just warms the heart.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She is too cute. Makes me want one.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Now that I’ve got her mostly crate trained (only screaming bloody murder 20% of the time, and never while we’re in bed or in the car), she’s a piece of cake. Scarlet is an excellent babysitter. 

I really really love this puppy. 


Mimi sneaking up on her...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s so oddly colored. I’m so used to black and tans.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have ears.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I want to get some video of her moving. She’s not a round lumpy puppy anymore, she has a dog body! She’s super observant, very much a sponge, and remembers EVERYTHING. I hope I don’t screw her up, lol.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Thank you! I want to get some video of her moving. She’s not a round lumpy puppy anymore, she has a dog body! She’s super observant, very much a sponge, and remembers EVERYTHING. I hope I don’t screw her up, lol.


I know the feeling!

I'm truly happy for you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> We have ears.


them paws!!! She gonna be BIG. I love the ear phase


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

“A dog body.” I love it!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy cow she is growing! She is going to be one stunning dog. You won't screw up. Look how well Scarlet turned out!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Such a beauty. She's got the sweetest face to balance out her substantial frame and obvious muscle. She will leave quite an impression in the ring, I'm sure... I would _not_ want to follow her in competition.

Edit - skimmed through a bit more and just wanted to add: Nora's dam- greatest name ever!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s more than I could’ve hoped for, and I feel really lucky to have her. She has a lovely feminine face. Her silly nickname is “Hollywood”, lol. (Scarlet’s is Snoopy)

Can’t wait to see how she turns out! She has 3 half sisters who are champions (one is Scarlet). Hopefully she’ll be one too. So far she has a very similar temperament to my old champion girl Carly. She should be fun to show!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

chuckd said:


> Edit - skimmed through a bit more and just wanted to add: Nora's dam- greatest name ever!


And her call name is Booty, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m obsessed with her. Look at this face.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's growing and changing so quickly. What a beautiful girl. Mine are jealous of the couch sleeping though. 😉 And you won't screw her up by the way.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s growing like a weed. 13 weeks, 30 lbs. 


















I managed to drop an entire stack of plates on top of her when she was getting a drink in the kitchen yesterday. Scared us all half to death. After I picked the plates up, she came back in and got another drink. I guess plates falling from the sky was no big deal. 
This puppy is pretty solid so far.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The pic I have on Shadow's FB of her under the tree would be roughly 12 weeks! I cannot believe the size difference. Nora is a big girl! 
Actually my avatar pic is about 16 weeks.
I am so envious of you, she is growing into a beautiful girl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She is a big girl! As long as she’s not bigger than Scarlet and Carly, I’ll be good. Her sire isn’t a huge dog, and her mother is a large bitch, like Carly was.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is gorgeous whatever her size. I just thought it was a cool comparison since you have some of the few show lines. Shadow is likely ASL pet stock, which is commonly thought to be bigger.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My friends all seem to have large bitches. I’d kill for a small girl, but it’s just not meant to be, lol. Russ has been here for 3 days now, and I can say without a doubt, NO BIG MALE dogs.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> My friends all seem to have large bitches. I’d kill for a small girl, but it’s just not meant to be, lol. Russ has been here for 3 days now, and I can say without a doubt, NO BIG MALE dogs.


That's a huuuuugggge bitch 😂😂😂


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve never had a puppy with this much bone. EVER. I love it, and it’s a bonus that’s she’s very feminine, not doggy. She’s not that tall, she’s just very heavy and dense.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

She's absolutely stunning.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

In that light, that could be Valor laying there lol

She's adorable!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nora is about 16 and a half weeks now, and she is getting so big! She has a little bit of a lazy streak. But then again, I’m used to crazy Scarlet, so that might not be accurate, lol. She’s very smart and the cuddliest GSD I’ve ever had. 

I got a chance to see her dam a couple of days ago, and Nora is very much like her. Same dark sable, same temperament - with the exception of the noise level. Nora is very noisy, like her sire. She has better feet, more feminine head. 





















Nora had quite the adventure that day! Got to meet up with her mother, and saw 2 huge horses up close (one tapped her on the butt with his nose). Got to climb over and through stuff in the barn. Played with a wild corgi. A good outing! Also put her on a lead, and had her gait. Oooooh she’s nice. My friend said “how come you always get the good puppies?” Well, I don’t know. Luck. 

I hadn’t seen her dam in ages, and my friend kept saying “oh she’s really big”. I had visions of Russell big. Eeek. When I saw her, I started laughing. She’s the same size as all my girls. My friends bitches are all little, so by comparison she thought she was huge. I’m a little relieved, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is just beautiful!
Sounds like she had quite the adventure. Horses are always a good education.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

One of the horses made a beeline for us, and my friend said “oh no, it’s the bad horse”. Bad horse??? She said “oh he’s very friendly. Too friendly. He’s not really good at being a horse”. She does competition stuff with her horses, jumping, etc, so apparently he’s horse enough to do that, lol.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Nora is about 16 and a half weeks now, and she is getting so big! She has a little bit of a lazy streak. But then again, I’m used to crazy Scarlet, so that might not be accurate, lol. She’s very smart and the cuddliest GSD I’ve ever had.
> 
> I got a chance to see her dam a couple of days ago, and Nora is very much like her. Same dark sable, same temperament - with the exception of the noise level. Nora is very noisy, like her sire. She has better feet, more feminine head.
> 
> ...


She is so cute! I love the one ear up and the other down look.

Was the mom of Nora happy to see her, how did they react? I've always wondered about how the reunited pups and parents react.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How quickly they change, just beautiful in a different way.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperAndre said:


> Was the mom of Nora happy to see her, how did they react? I've always wondered about how the reunited pups and parents react.


They really didn’t have much reaction to each other. Just some nose touching and that was it. Both of them are really calm girls, so that’s all we got.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

TOTAL Doll Baby. Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We had a rare snow last night, and the dogs are having a great time. Nora doesn’t want to come inside.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

No snow here at all, move north to Canada  
Our dogs LOVE the snow


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nora has no sense of personal space.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Making some headway with the cats. Mimi is always the brave one.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to take photos of her on my regular size couch. I always take them on the tiny furniture in my tv room, so she looks bigger than she is!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> One of the horses made a beeline for us, and my friend said “oh no, it’s the bad horse”. Bad horse??? She said “oh he’s very friendly. Too friendly. He’s not really good at being a horse”. She does competition stuff with her horses, jumping, etc, so apparently he’s horse enough to do that, lol.


Yes, my 2 old horses are VERY dog tolerant. I miss my old horse, who was dog tolerant, but would 'tap' the dogs if they got too close. He was a great horse, never hit them too hard, just enough to let them know horses are a no-no.

Thank goodness, Oskar at 14 weeks old, has a healthy respect for the horses, I don't have to worry when he's out with me cleaning stalls.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> One of the horses made a beeline for us, and my friend said “oh no, it’s the bad horse”. Bad horse??? She said “oh he’s very friendly. Too friendly. He’s not really good at being a horse”. She does competition stuff with her horses, jumping, etc, so apparently he’s horse enough to do that, lol.


I once walked right by some horses getting ready for a parade, like 5-10 feet. Bear was completely oblivious to the fact they were there until we wer a littl ways past them (down wind.) The other times we’ve been beer horses he was off lead, but they were a good distance away and he didn’t notice. Some people ride them through the dog park portion of fiesta island and I’ve seen some scary encounters.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s almost 6 months old, and very grown up looking.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

She’s gorgeous!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What a beautiful girl ❤


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently we are going to a dog show in April. I might actually need to train her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Apparently we are going to a dog show in April. I might actually need to train her.


Lol. Nah, just wing it. It'll be fine!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Lol. Nah, just wing it. It'll be fine!


Well, haha, why change it up now and actually train my dog? At least she isn’t wild like Scarlet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Apparently we are going to a dog show in April. I might actually need to train her.


Just wing it


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Just wing it


My handler is going to want to kill me, lol.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very regal.


----------

